# How often does your companion(s) accompany you out the house?



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm talking about going to dog-friendly locales; anywhere you can think of. 
Stores, parties, restaurants, visiting friendly homes, parks, walks, etc etc.

Just curious, since I bring mine basically everywhere even if it's mildly inconvenient!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

They accompany me pretty much anywhere.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Nala comes with me anywhere she is allowed. 100 percent of the time


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anywhere/anytime I can bring them, they are with me. Especially Duke, he's my constant companion. I honestly would never leave him home if it was up to me.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

We took Havoc everywhere with us until he decided to stay home. I think that he got sick of waiting in the car while we ran errands and we weren't going to enough fun places due to my husband's health. He started balking at the car so we left him loose in the house. Now he gets in the car if we say "class", "pet store" or "vacation". It's kind of nice that we understand each other.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a well trained dog is a privileged dog so they can go to a lot
of places and they're invited to a lot of places. i like the phrase
"mildly inconvenient".



jeliya said:


> I'm talking about going to dog-friendly locales; anywhere you can think of.
> Stores, parties, restaurants, visiting friendly homes, parks, walks, etc etc.
> 
> Just curious, since I bring mine basically everywhere
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I voted 80-100, the "girls" are normally always with me, doesn't matter where I'm going, they would sit in my car all day long and be fine with it


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I bring both of mine whenever possible


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

For us, it depends on the weather. Summer 0-30% rest of the year 30-50%. We live in Kansas where summer temps are often in the 90's & 100's. That's too hot for her to stay in a vehicle, even with the windows cracked. I'm hoping to eventually move further north.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

If I could I would bring Stella with me all the time, even to work. That is a big reason I am working very hard to get her dog reactivity under control! She is fine with people and has a fairly mellow personality so she could easily come to a lot of different places with me. I wish more stores and restaurants were dog friendly.  As it is, she comes with me on my errands as long as it is not too hot. And if I can bring her when I visit friends or family, I don't hesitate! 
I read something about a boat trip that is dog friendly in Boston Ma....That is on my list as soon as she gets her dog reactivity under control!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the idea isn't taking the dog with you to leave it in the car which
i think is totally the wrong thing to do. the idea is taking the dog
inside the store, visiting people with dog, sitting at an eatery
with the dog, running errants but having the dog at your side, etc.



Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> For us, it depends on the weather. Summer 0-30% rest of the year 30-50%. We live in Kansas where summer temps are often in the 90's & 100's. That's too hot for her to stay in a vehicle, even with the windows cracked. I'm hoping to eventually move further north.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I rotate taking the dogs with me to different places. I still think the GSD goes with me more...I would love to take her to work with me They know her very well at Dunkin Donuts


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

He comes to the park with me and to my dog friends' houses. He also comes to the pet food shop. I have brought him into a grocery store before (they allow dogs if the dog is well behaved, it's a local shop) but I prefer not to because those floors are so slippery that it's like I'm playing bowling in the aisles with my dog.

I try to take Viking wherever I can. Lately I haven't been bringing him to as many places (used to be every time I ran errands) because it's just too hot to leave him in the car.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Due to the hot climate and lack of places that allow dogs, it's difficult to take my pets with me as often as I'd like. We do plan outings around the dogs. And try to take them to at least one dog friendly place a week.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I bring Hunter with me everywhere possible. He's my constant companion in life, and I would never have him out of my sight if it were possible.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When i just had _one_ dog it was much easier to take her "everywhere" with me. Two dogs, not so much.

They both go every Tuesday night to training, and I alternate taking them to go buy dog (or cat) food with me every week. I might take one of them with me if I'm going to run to the bank drive thru....

I take them to my breeder's house maybe once a week to run in the woods (or in the enormous runs with jumps). They go to dog shows now that it's "dog show season" again.

It's just too hot in Oklahoma for several months to take your dog anywhere if you have to leave it in the car.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I used to take my oldest dog with me everywhere until her hip started getting bad,now I have to limit the amount of constant walking she can do. As far as the fosters go,it really depends on the dogs. I do however try to take all of them with me about once a week. Otherwise I alternate dogs. Honestly, my oldest doesn't really like going everywhere the way she used to.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I would LOVE to take Harley everywhere with me, I had this planned before I got him; he was going to be my companion at my side 24/7. But he is FA and very uncomfortable in different situations/places.  I still love him to death, I am just upset that I can't take him places with me, he would much rather stay inside the yard/house all day. The next puppy will me with me ALL the time.  (no offense to Harley...)


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Everywhere possible. If it's fall/spring/winter and it is cold enough, I even bring him along if I can't bring him in the store because he enjoys the ride so much.

On occasion he doesn't come along due to how long I expect to be in a store or something, so it's not quite 100% of the time, but maybe 90% of the time excepting when it's not possible due to safety concerns.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Yesterday Lucky came to pick my husband up from the garage where he had dropped off his truck. Lucky and I go places.parks and stuff. I would say 50%.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery goes with me every day to the shelter that is run by our dog trainer. They run the training programs, doggy daycare and kennels and the shelter. I spend the day volunteering while he goes to play. He always goes with me to take the husband to and from work. He's been to a few restaurants and pubs with us and has done quite well. I'd say he tags along about 90% of the time with weather taken in account. Germany is very (well behaved) pet friendly so the boy is attached to my hip. Oh not to mention he loves far rides as soon as he hears the keys jingle he's at the door waiting to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I chose 0-30%. I rarely go anywhere that my dogs can go too. If I go to a festival, I will take Ditto for a few hours, but not the whole time because it is too long. I don't take the other dogs to public places because they aren't 100% reliable when it comes to strangers.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I picked 30-50%. Discoe goes with me to lots of places: friends' houses occasionally, we go for walks anywhere we can but mostly around our own neighborhood, if I'm going to a drive-thru restaurant or to make a quick food pickup and she goes with me when I have to go up to work to pick up dog food, supplies or my check stub about once a week. I'm also good friends with my breeder, so we'll go to her house and she can play with her siblings, and we might even occasionally pack everyone up and go somewhere.

That said, she doesn't go EVERYWHERE with me. I don't take her places that she's not allowed inside and would have to wait for an extended period in the car. I will usually go out with friends once a week, and she stays home for that, too. My mom is always home, and does a lot of gardening, cooking or sitting on the porch in the warmer months, so both girls are glad to sit in the kitchen and sample whatever's on the menu for the day, or lounge around in the dirt while she pulls weeds or pass out on the porch while she reads or plays her DS.


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

My girl is being trained up for service work so she goes everywhere i do. She loves it! Don't think she would forgive me if I left her at home at this point.


----------



## ImaginaryBee (Sep 20, 2012)

I chose 30%, mainly because when we all do decide to go out (Myself, husband and two boys) it's usually for an all day sort of thing. Getting all the running around and shopping done all at once, so we do not take Bella.
I am paranoid about leaving her in the car so only take her with when I run out alone when it's nice and cool and she can be comfortable. If we go to a park or the lake she always comes. (Especially is there is water she can swim in.
So depending on the situation the percentage varies


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Not nearly as much as I'd like..... Our schedule is so tight that we can't take ours too many places cause we're always going either to work or the store where they are not welcome. When I get a chance, I try to take them to dog friendly stores, but that's rare lately. Even when I go to Petsmart, I'm usually with my elderly mother, and there's no room for them, plus I have to take her to places where I will not leave dogs in the car, as we'd be gone too long.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Other than the gym and occasionally the grocery store, I take my dog everywhere. I really don't like leaving the house without her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I picked 0-30%. 

I take one dog with me if:
1. they are welcome
2. there is no way I might have to leave them where it is unsafe for them to be
3. I am not going to have my mind focused on other things (like my little sister's MIL brought the dog to help them move -- NOT)
4. It won't be too long of a day, I love my dogs, but on a day off, I want to be able to relax, and I really do not want to be 100% conscious of what is going on with my dog 100% of the time. 

I take them to training classes, the vet, the pet stores, one friend's home who has a dog that will run with mine, the bike trail, all over town at night for walks on occasion, and occasionally to a park (not a dog park, just a ford with a river, or a park with some woods and paths. 

I was raised in a family where dogs stayed home. I do not like to take my dogs to people's homes who do not have dogs. They do not have pets, possibly because they do not like hair and smell or they have little kids and will be anxious, I respect that. I do not like to take my dogs to people's homes that do have dogs, because that just makes everyone crazy most of the time. Really, my dogs have to be invited specifically. And, I really don't want people bringing their dogs to my house either. My girls would be all nutso about some strange dog in the house. 

Unless these are dog-acquaintances, the purpose of the visit is for people to visit. If the people are as nutty as I am about dogs, they might be ok with talking about Fluffy, looking at Fluffy, slipping Fluffy a treat, admonishing Fluffy, taking Fluffy out, and talking about Fluffy. If you do that with all your friends, relatives, and acquaintances, then you are going to strip yourself down to only doggy-friends. And while dog-fanatics can hold a conversation about things other than dogs on occasion, it is sometimes hard to figure out what things they would be good to talk about to because they are so busy admiring Fluffy that we don't aways get beyond the fluff. 

I have different friends that I am willing to disclose different things too. If you listen and watch people you will find that some are not as open/safe/enduring about some topics as they are others. I have a few people that I feel relatively confident that I can talk about anything with, two of them are not dog people though, and I guard against wearing them out on the subject. As for pinochle parties, nope -- much too rowdy to bring the dogs to, and I wouldn't have any fun at all if my dog was there.


----------



## Kanchhi (Oct 23, 2012)

I take Kanchhi everywhere. I'm single and work nights and it's pretty slow so I can get out to walk/water/feed her every couple hours. My co-workers demand I let them know when I'm going outside so they can play with her. 

She's 5 1/2 months and has been doing this since I got her. She loves the truck. All I have to say is "truck" and she's jumping to get in. She loves riding and over the last 2 months has gotten brave about sticking her face out the window. It's fun to watch. 

Occasionally when I need a break from her, I'll say "kennel" and she'll go into it, I close the door and I'm off for a few hours on the Harley. Granted she's pretty anxious like most dogs who figure you're NEVER coming back, but she chills after a few minutes. 

Otherwise, we're thick as thieves and go everywhere together.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't go many places, so that limits the number of trips my dogs can come with me a bit. I'm not going to bring them grocery shopping with me!

I chose 50 - 80%.


----------

